

Particles App Material Design - Werasu
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=hundredthirtythree.particles

======
Werasu
Discover more than hundred elementary and composite particles in modernn
phyiscs in a really simple, material design app Particles. Learn, share and
have fun with friends.

------
vahushafa
Good app, really helpful

